# Hornets/Warriors Trade



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

New Orleans trades: SF Kirk Haston (1.7 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 5.1 minutes) 
PF Matt Bullard (3.4 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
SF George Lynch (3.8 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 19.8 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: PF Danny Fortson (11.2 ppg, 11.7 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +2.3 ppg, +4.8 rpg, and -0.4 apg. 

Golden State trades: PF Danny Fortson (11.2 ppg, 11.7 rpg, 1.6 apg in 28.8 minutes) 
Golden State receives: SF Kirk Haston (1.7 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.3 apg in 15 games) 
PF Matt Bullard (3.4 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 31 games) 
SF George Lynch (3.8 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 45 games) 
Change in team outlook: -2.3 ppg, -4.8 rpg, and +0.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Lynch wants out of New Orleans and Fortson doesnt seem to happy with being sent to the bench.
I would love a Mashburn, Fortson, Magloire front court after this season. 

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Fartman (Sep 7, 2002)

Not a chacne man they would give fortson for Magloire and sign and trade Lee Nailon that's a possibility never for Haston Bullard  Lynch is more posible but i think this would not work 

But the 3 guys front court would be great


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

trade won't happen- but i'd like it if it did


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Nobody wants Danny Fortson, ESPECIALLY a cost-conscious team like the Hornets. NOBODY WANTS THIS GUY. He really sucks, and his contract is awful (4-5 more years to go).


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> Nobody wants Danny Fortson, ESPECIALLY a cost-conscious team like the Hornets. NOBODY WANTS THIS GUY. He really sucks, and his contract is awful (4-5 more years to go).


A top 5 rebounder in the league in the West and a good post player and nobody wants this guy?? His defense is average but with Silas and PJ Brown that could change.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fartman</b>!
> Not a chacne man they would give fortson for Magloire and sign and trade Lee Nailon that's a possibility never for Haston Bullard  Lynch is more posible but i think this would not work
> 
> But the 3 guys front court would be great


So the offer to the Knicks that would have got them Charlie Ward and Travis Knight is enough talent!! 

Lynch, Haston, and Bullard or Charlie Ward and Travis Knight you choose. New York would have done this had they not been Big Man and PG desperate. They also have enough PF's in Kurt Thomas and Mcdyess.

I'm assuming you want to take back your comment right about now.:grinning:


----------

